# Teeth tutorial series



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm doing a series of teeth tutorials, from easy to not so much. I'll be adding the videos below as I publish them.
I have teeth made from fake nails, a couple methods using hot glue and sculpting with oven bake clay.

Here's the first (and easiest) installment.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job on the how-to video, a nice quick and easy method, a excellent method for teeth that don't need to stand up to a very close inspection. Liked the trailer too.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

OK peeps, here's the second and third teeth tutorials. They are all in one video and all are made using hot glue.
These are better when they need to pass close inspection.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

Woo hoo I need teeth. Thank you. Now my zombies won't be "gummies" when they eat-lol


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Very cool. I enjoy making a good set of chompers as well


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about nail polish- I made some vampire fangs with hot glue and wished I had done a better paint job. This should help.


----------

